# What's On Your Holiday Table ?



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 18, 2015)

_Don't know about the rest of you but I'm over Ham and Turkey for the year. So this Christmas we are going Surf and Turf Florida style. Spin a Prime Rib Roast on the rotisery and some fresh Stone Crab claws dropped off by a friend. Add in all the side dishs ,fresh greens and corn bread roasted Brussel sprouts and bacon and maybe some summer squash. For desert I'll make some pies. One each peanut butter and Sweat potatoe..... That's my plan....How about Y'all._
_******Happy Holidays********G*********************************************************************_
_

_


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 18, 2015)

Any extra seats at your table?
Thanks scruffy


----------



## savarin (Dec 18, 2015)

Were having consomme julienne with chicken quenelles baked under puff pastry,
standard roast chicken and lamb with  Madeira sauce,  all the usual  roast veg and potatoes and brocolli hollandaise and green beans,
desert is a raspberry sorbet wrapped in orange and cardomom ice cream on an almond sponge, surrounded with white chocolate petals and pistachio sauce.
or fresh fruit terrine with blackcurrent coulis and florentine biscuits depending upon the weather.
Have an awesome time everyone.


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 18, 2015)

What ever gets set in front of me! So long as its not english peas, or coconut, it will get eaten! 


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 19, 2015)

We're heading south to Florida for Christmas week and we are calling it our "Gump" getaway, since we plan on eating local shrimp in some form or another at every meal.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 19, 2015)

Stuck in my ways I guess. Pretty much a traditional turkey and ham fest with all the trimmings. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 19, 2015)

Gator, is the corn bread going to ne "hot water cornbread"?
Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## kvt (Dec 19, 2015)

Don't know what there cooking yet,   Wife has been sick the last few days, but she had said something about Prime Rib,  but It may come down to whatever I pull out of the Freezer and cook.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 19, 2015)

We will be going to the local bring a dish gathering here on the island.  Great food and drink, live music,  good friends, and no dishes to do. Hope you all have a most excellent repast. Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm dunkin' my turkey bird in hot grease,
greenbean casserole
Hawaiian Sweetbread
candied sweet potato mash
(my own deviation) chicken/bacon/gouda stuffed mushrooms, a la mirepoix
roasted garlic mashed red potatoes 

maybe a couple Stella's and 7&7 or 2......

i wish, to all that celebrate, a Merry Christmas!
Happy Holidays


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 20, 2015)

Last year was Philippino, lumpia, pancit and such. This year more traditional. Applewood smoked ham, baked beans, macaroni salad, meatballs in marinara, rolls to turn it into sandwiches, shrimp just because, vegetables and as much family that can make it sometime Christmas afternoon/evening.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Dec 20, 2015)

Christmas Eve is the Feast of the Seven Fishes (_Festa dei sette pesci_ ).  Stuffed calamari (squid) in marinara sauce, clam chowder, shrimp with garbanzos (chick peas) and red peppers on risotto, seafood fra diavolo, and baked haddock.  I know that's only six dishes, but there are several kinds of seafood in the _fra diavolo_.  Besides, I can always open a can of _polpo_ (marinated octopus).  Ice cream for dessert because I can't get _spumoni_ in my town.

Christmas Day I'll make scrambled eggs, bacon, and home fries for breakfast.  For dinner we'll have spiral sliced ham, mashed potatoes, butternut squash, sweet potatoes, and savory green beans.  Dessert will be pies and cheesecake.

We always have Italian and American foods each Christmas.  We entertain on Christmas Eve and exchange gifts with extended family and friends, followed by midnight High Mass.  Since our religious obligation is done on Christmas Eve, we spend Christmas Day at home with immediate family.  Of course, friends and family are always welcome if they want to come.


----------



## David S (Dec 20, 2015)

Traditional for us here.  Fresh turkey, stuffing, butternut squash, turnip, mashed spuds & gravy.  Cranberry on the side.  We stopped doing deserts since everyone was too full to enjoy.  I love turkey.

David


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 20, 2015)

I was informed I will ne frying a turkey again, plus frying a ham, and deep fried bake potatoes.
Since hot water cornbread has to be fried also, that will be on the menu too.
Better hold off on having my anuall phisical until spring, as my cholesterol will probaly be high!



Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## bosephus (Dec 22, 2015)

bacon   ..  lots and lots of bacon  

curing my own bacon for the first time  this year ,   it should be done just in time for Christmas  .


----------

